# Cherry the UCHI DOG in BOXES!



## hibiskuuss (Mar 31, 2020)

Cherry is in boxes, Not looking for a lot for her. Willing to take a few nook miles / bell offers.
Holding for 15 minutes and then will void if no one offers.


----------



## foxtracks (Mar 31, 2020)

I'll give you a ticket and 50k bells


----------



## hibiskuuss (Mar 31, 2020)

foxtracks said:


> I'll give you a ticket and 50k bells



Sorry got another offer in an private message!! Will be closing this thread!


----------

